# Living alongside a rabbit in your bedroom?



## minimoomin (Feb 17, 2015)

How do you live with your rabbit in your bedroom? I need some ideas about how to live alongside mine. Maybe share some photos? :3 Thanks!!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 18, 2015)

I live with three other students and their 3 dogs and two cats so my rabbits are confined to my bedroom for their own safety and sanity. They have a 42 inch dog crate that I added a shelf to as their cage and they get free roam of my bedroom whenever I'm home and awake. I blocked their access to my closet to protect my clothes and all cords are either out of their reach or covered. They have excellent litter habits and although they sometimes poop elsewhere to mark their territory, neither of them have ever peed outside their litter box so I only have to have the one in their cage (I used to have another in another corner of the room but they didn't use it so I got rid of it). Theoretically they're not allowed on my bed because I used to have another rabbit who loved to pee on soft things like a nice comforter so the bed was off limits. These two seem to like to jump up there as soon as I leave the room which would be fine if they'd stop chewing holes in my pillowcase.


----------



## tiff (Feb 19, 2015)

My bun lives in her cage at the end of my bed, just off to the side. I live with 2 other people and spend most of my time home in my room, so I prefer having her in here with me. The only issue I've come across is her noisiness at night. But it's only really woken me up 2 or 3 times so far (I've had her for 4 months now) because I sleep with noise anyway. But if you're a light sleeper or need absolute silence to sleep, I really would not recommend having your bun in your room with you, they are nocturnal and will dig and jump around at night, which can be pretty loud. As for space, I moved my furniture around a little to have a good place to put my bunny's cage - somewhere away from the outside walls so she doesn't get cold during the harsh winters here. Here's a picture of where my rabbit lives in my room. Her cage is between my doorway and my bed.


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 19, 2015)

I've had my rabbit in my room previously, and she used to sleep on my bed, but she also peed on it so often that I had to cover my bed with a plastic sheet which was not ideal. But I've decided to try it again, and see if she can live in my room (or else she will be forced to live outside forever, which I feel really guilty about doing) I don't know whether I'll be able to sleep through her digging, so I'm hoping to try minimize the digging somehow.


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 19, 2015)

tiff said:


> My bun lives in her cage at the end of my bed, just off to the side. I live with 2 other people and spend most of my time home in my room, so I prefer having her in here with me. The only issue I've come across is her noisiness at night. But it's only really woken me up 2 or 3 times so far (I've had her for 4 months now) because I sleep with noise anyway. But if you're a light sleeper or need absolute silence to sleep, I really would not recommend having your bun in your room with you, they are nocturnal and will dig and jump around at night, which can be pretty loud. As for space, I moved my furniture around a little to have a good place to put my bunny's cage - somewhere away from the outside walls so she doesn't get cold during the harsh winters here. Here's a picture of where my rabbit lives in my room. Her cage is between my doorway and my bed.



How much time does your bun have outside of her cage?


----------



## ShreddersMom (Feb 19, 2015)

I am a student so all I have is one room. My rabbit is a free range bunny but he mostly like to lie under my desk. He's awesome about not chewing cords so I don't even have to cover them up or anything. His litter box is under a chair and his food and water bowls are on the lowest shelf of a book shelf so most of his stuff is out of the way. It's not really a hassle at all. The worst thing is I vacuum regularly to make sure there isn't a build up of bunny fur in the spots on the carpet where he mostly likes to lie down. I think a big part of this free range system that works for me is that he is a really good bunny about not peeing or pooping anywhere but his box and not chewing anything other than the toys and cardboard I give him!


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 19, 2015)

ShreddersMom said:


> I am a student so all I have is one room. My rabbit is a free range bunny but he mostly like to lie under my desk. He's awesome about not chewing cords so I don't even have to cover them up or anything. His litter box is under a chair and his food and water bowls are on the lowest shelf of a book shelf so most of his stuff is out of the way. It's not really a hassle at all. The worst thing is I vacuum regularly to make sure there isn't a build up of bunny fur in the spots on the carpet where he mostly likes to lie down. I think a big part of this free range system that works for me is that he is a really good bunny about not peeing or pooping anywhere but his box and not chewing anything other than the toys and cardboard I give him!



Does your bun ever dig in the litter box?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2015)

In high school I had a rabbit who got too used to expecting breakfast at 5:45 am and didn't understand the idea of a weekend. I found that if I didn't get up and feed him, he'd dig his litterbox out in protest. With my current rabbits, they get to come out a little bit after I've woken up (usually I'll get up and go to the bathroom, etc. first) and they get their breakfast when they get locked back in their cage and I go to school. I've found that's really helpful because it makes it easy to get them back in their cage (they come running when I open the container I keep the pellets in) and keeps them content and quiet while I'm sleeping.


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm hoping that my bun will get used to my sleeping patterns. She used to sleep in my room, but she'd dig and wake me up which wasn't very fun as it was during exams...


----------



## ShreddersMom (Feb 21, 2015)

Thankfully no he does not dig! He's a pretty calm rabbit mostly. I give him lots of toys and beds and huts and thing. The only times he wakes me up are when he chews his cardboard loudly. But other than that he's great!


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Feb 22, 2015)

My bun lives in my room, but after almost 2 years, I can't handle it any more. He's going to move outside, because I think we'll both be much happier with that arrangement!


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope everything works out for you two. Mind if I ask what was going on? 

Another idea to consider is to build him an extremely strong, chew, dig, and predator proof outdoor enclosure and still bring him inside at night to sleep and get the attention he needs to stay stimulated and happy.


----------

